# Hi, from Texas!



## B-B-Bombshell (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone!


----------



## n_c (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello! Welcome!

Are you from the Houston area?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome, I'm in TX too!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey!!! Another Texan in the house! What area are ya from?


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2010)

Yay, a new Texan! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!!


----------



## B-B-Bombshell (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in Fort Hood, about 45 min north of Austin.  We just moved up here.  So if there's any fellow Texans that know about great places for beauty & fashion deals (I travel to Austin & Dallas all the time to visit friends & family) - please shoot me a line.  The only place I've really been told about is the Prime Outlets in Round Rock.


----------



## paparazziboy (Aug 6, 2010)

welcome san antonio here


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi & welcome to the forums!


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Camnagem (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Merinette (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## jflo1882 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi I'm Ft Worth!!


----------

